# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Al maanden benauwd, hyperventileren, angstig enz. Bekend mee?

## RH89

Hallo allemaal, 

Ik heb al een hoop gelezen op deze site wat aansluit op mijn 'klacht', maar ik wilde toch graag even mijn eigen verhaal kwijt en van jullie weten of jullie dit herkennen en eventueel nog tips hebben voor mij..

Een paar maanden geleden kreeg ik terwijl ik tv aan het kijken was een enorme paniekaanval, mn eerste. Huisartsenpost geweest, nou die vertelde me wat ik eigenlijk al wist. Sinds die tijd ben ik ENORM benauwd. Ik heb er na nog een stuk of 4 paniekaanvallen gehad, deze zijn sinds nu (afkloppen) niet meer voorgekomen. 
Ik ben meerdere malen bij de huisarts(enpost) geweest en iedere keer hetzelfde antwoord: Hyperventilatie. Na flink zeuren kreeg ik eindelijk een verwijzing naar de longarts, om mezelf gerust te stellen, jullie kennen de angsten. Allemaal testen ondergaan. 
Nu heb ik een uitslag hier van gekregen: Ik heb een lichtelijke vorm van astma, die waarschijnlijk hyperventilatie veroorzaakt. Zie het als volgt: astma -> benauwd -> hyperventilatie -> gevoel dat ik stik -> paniekaanval.
Ik heb nu al twee maanden een pufje, die ik 1x per dag gebruik. Dit is om de astma te verminderen, waardoor de hyperventilatie ook zou moeten minderen. Het is wel wat minder, maar ik heb niet echt het idee dat het zo goed helpt. Ik twijfel nog of de stempel die ik op mn kop heb gekregen correct is. 

Mijn klachten zijn de afgelopen 4 maanden als volgt:
Iedere dag 24/7 benauwt, de ene dag erger als de ander. Druk op de borst. Dicht geknepen keel. Diep willen inademen, maar het gevoel hebben dat je "iets" niet kan raken, waardoor je nog benauwder wordt. Heel veel gapen en deze gapen soms ook niet kunnen afmaken. Veel boeren, wat ik echt HEEL fijn vind nu haha. Wazig zien. Het gevoel hebben dat ik elk moment kan flauwvallen en veel angst. En dat echt al 4 maanden IEDERE dag, joepie! Ik raak er erg chagrijnig en moedeloos van. Ik ben 21 jaar en voel me als een vrouw van 60 die dr hele leven lang 3 pakjes shag per dag heeft gerookt (ik ben overigens 3 maanden gestopt nu wegens mijn klachten). En ik wordt al helemaal chagrijnig als ik mijn vrienden zie die zwaar ongezond leven en nergens last van hebben.

Wat ik al heb geprobeerd is rust nemen (week vrij genomen, 1 baan opgezegd en dus minder werken), de fysio (ontspanningsoefeningen gekregen), pufje, huisarts, oxazepam (gebruik het alleen in geval van echte nood want ik ken de gevaren) en in plastic zakje ademen enz. 

Ik denk dat ik wel weet waarom ik deze klachten heb. Ik heb aardig wat voor mn kiezen gekregen en nu is daarbij mijn vader een jaar geleden overleden en ik ben veels te hard doorgelopen, waardoor ik niet echt mijzelf de tijd heb gegund om het te verwerken. Mijn lichaam heeft mij enorm terug geroepen als in veel lichamelijke klachten en nu dus ook ademhalingsproblemen e.d. Ik merk dat mijn angsten (een spier verrekken en denken dat dat je dood gaat worden) minder zijn sinds ik deze angsten heb bekend aan mijn moeder. Praten helpt vaak wel en dat is bij mij ook een beetje het probleem. Ik ben vaak te trots en houd een hele hoop voor mijzelf. Daarom denk ik nu ook aan eventuele therapie, in de hoop dat dit effect kan hebben op mijn klachten. De vraag is zeg maar of ik deze klachten heb wegens lichamelijke redenen of wegens psychische. 

Een reden waarom ik mij dus ook aanmeld bij dit forum, is omdat ik heel erg de erkenning mis. Ik praat er in principe niet over, omdat ALS ik er over begin, mensen me heel wazig aankijken (inclusief huisartsen). Ik zou het fijn vinden om te horen dat er mensen zijn die dit herkennen en hier mee te kunnen praten, omdat zij mij wel begrijpen..

Dus.. IEMAND?  :Wink: 



* deze post staat per ongeluk ook ergens anders, maar hier hoort ie thuis..nieuw hea?  :Wink:

----------


## Oki07

Ik herken je klachten allemaal. Ik heb alleen geen idee waar de paniekaanvallen vandaan komen en dat is lastig. Wat in ieder geval helpt is een goede weerstand. Goed slapen, eten, ontspannen, sporten. Niet teveel alcohol. De dag erna krijg je het nml drie keer zo hard terug.
Ik ben, toen de disgnose nog niet echt gesteld was, naar de vaatchirurg en de neuroloog geweest ivm spanning in mijn been. Niets uitgekomen. Er is een hartfilmpje gemaakt en mijn borsten zijn onderzocht. Niets aan de hand. Noem een ziekte; ik had hem misschien wel. Haptonomie gedaan en Psycholoog bezocht. Hielp niet. Uiteindelijk werd ik zo verdrietig en moedeloos en ook wel wat depri, want ik vond het leven zo niet leuk meer, dat ik weer (want op mijn 24-ste ook al, ben nu 34) anti-depressiva ben gaan slikken. Nu ik dat slik (effexor) gaat het goed. Ik heb alleen heel af en toe nog last van een onrustig/gespannen gevoel, maar dat gaat meestal vanzelf over en anders neem ik een alprazolam/xanax.
Toevallig heeft mijn moeder sinds enkele maanden last van paniekaanvallen. Zij neemt bach rescue remedy en loopt bij een logopediste voor ademhalingsoefeningen; bij een fysiotherapeut voor haptonomie en ze doet yoga. Daarnaast is ze nu begonnen met EMDR therapie, vanwege een trauma. Tot nu toe nog niet met veel effect.
Ik begin in januari met Mindfulness. Dat schijn goed te helpen bij paniekaanvallen.
Mij heeft het niet geholpen, maar cognitieve gedragstherapie schijnt ook goed te kunnen helpen. Een vriendin van mij heeft zich bij PsyQ aangemeld en heeft daar goede ervaringen mee.
Praat er in ieder geval over of schrijf erover, want in je eentje piekeren helpt niet. heb ik ook veel gedaan hoor, dus ik heb zeker niet de wijsheid in pacht.

----------


## RH89

Dank je wel voor je reactie. Het is echt fijn om te weten dat ik niet de enige ben en dat dit niet één of andere rare ziekte is of iets dergelijks. Ik denk dat iedereen die deze klachten heeft, dit als eerste denkt.
Dat van de weerstand dat heb ik wel gemerkt. Ik was een paar weken geleden een weekend weg en daar ben ik flink wezen stappen. Het ging beter toen, maar zodra ik terug in Nederland was voelde ik mij een week lang zwaar beroerd en kreeg daarbij zeer weinig lucht. Dus dat klopt wel..

Heb je sinds je anti depressiva slikt geen last meer van je depressie of van je benauwdheid e.d.? Wel heel vervelend om te lezen dat het zoveel impact heeft moeten hebben. Ik heb 4 januari een evaluatie gesprek met mijn arts en dan wil ik graag het één en ander met hem bespreken. Ik zou graag ook zijn advies willen in eventuele therapie die ik kan volgen. Op dit moment zit ik zwaar te denken aan haptonomie, maar ik wacht eerst even mijn proeftijd af (met de puf). Ik lees inderdaad terug dat sommigen er baat bij hebben en andere helemaal niet, maar ik zou toch alles willen proberen..

Ik had niet verwacht dat ik zoveel mensen zou kunnen vinden (op forums e.d.) die dezelfde klachten hebben. Het komt blijkbaar dus toch veel voor, wel raar dat een gewone huisarts dit dan niet kan constateren. Een huisarts kan ook niet alles weten.

----------


## Oki07

Sinds ik de juiste dodis effexor slik gaat het meestal heel goed. Af en toe heb ik last van onrust en spanning, maar dat is te doen. Ook als ik per ongeluk vergeten ben om het in te nemen, voel ik mij na een paar uur onrustig.
Ik had geen echte depressie hoor; het waren vooral de paniekaanvallen (pijn op borst, zweten, versnelde hartslag, hoofdpijn, het gevoel er niet echt bij te zijn/in een tunnel te zitten, het gevoel dood te gaan of flauw te vallen, tintelingen, stijve spieren, het gevoel een tumor in mijn hoofd te hebben, nergens op kunnen concentreren, het gevoel te stikken, wazig zien, gapen en ik vergeet vast wat.). Dat heb ik godzijdank niet meer. 

Veel sterkte in ieder geval. Ik zou, als je je zo slecht blijft voelen, eerder naar de huisarts terug gaan of alvast een afspraak met een haptonoom maken. Daarvoor heb je toch geen verwijzing nodig? Mensen schijnen daar wel baat bij te hebben. Mij hielp haptonomie niet, omdat ik in mijn bh en onderbroek op een skippybal zitten bepaald niet rustgevend vond. Het ontspannendste gedeelte vd haptonomie was voor mij als ik weer naar huis kon;-)

----------


## RH89

Oh haha nou dat skippybal zitten lijkt mij ook niet echt een succes! Maar ik ga het denk ik wel proberen. Ik zal dan wel erg in de lach schieten als ik ook een skippybal moet  :Wink: 
Ik denk alleen niet dat ik terug ga naar een huisarts. Ik heb er al zoveel gezien en ze hebben mij niet geholpen. Ik werd pas echt serieus genomen toen ik bij het ziekenhuis aankwam op de longafdeling. Maar ik zal eens informeren over de medicatie. Ik ben geen fan van medicatie slikken, probeer liever eerst alle andere opties, maar ik houd het wel in me gedachten. De klachten zijn namelijk zeer herkenbaar en zoals ik eerder al zei, ben bereid alles te proberen  :Wink:

----------


## pietpiet

Hoi RH89,
Ik ben ook geen fan van medicijnen het moet zonder ook kunnen. Ik heb ook last gehad van die paniekaanvallen. Veel mensen grijpen gelijk naar de medicijnen. Het is echter veel beter alles in het hoofd eens op een rijtje te zetten. Ik heb een cursus gevolgd die mijn paniekaanvallen heeft behandeld. Het is echt beter hulp te zoeken. met medicijnen los je het probleem niet op maar stop je het weg.
Nog veel succes,
Pieter

----------

